# NCAA relaxing D1 sponsored team requirements?



## BigSoccer (Apr 14, 2020)

Did anyone see this?   It could be bad for mens soccer...








						AAC, C-USA among conferences asking for relief
					

As the coronavirus pandemic continues to drain the U.S. economy, commissioners of the American Athletic Conference, Mountain West, Mid-American Conference, Sun Belt and Conference USA ask the NCAA for temporary relief from Division I requirements.




					www.espn.com


----------

